# Pocket predator operator rabbit hunt



## Huntersling_131 (Mar 12, 2017)

I've had this frame of a long time it's been a great shooter an I have taken quite a bit of game with it over the years but rabbits have always eluded me but I finally managed to take this rabbit cleanly with a head shot at 10 to 15 yards


----------



## Huntersling_131 (Mar 12, 2017)

[quote name="Huntersling_131" post="822761" timestamp="1489301747"]
I've had this frame of a long time it's been a great shooter an I have taken quite a bit of game with it over the years but rabbits have always eluded me but I finally managed to take this rabbit cleanly with a head shot at 10 to 15 yards


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shot .


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!! Nice shot


----------



## Huntersling_131 (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks you fellas


----------



## Huntersling_131 (Mar 12, 2017)

Finally figured I would check out this whole forum thing


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Huntersling_131 said:


> Finally figured I would check out this whole forum thing


Lots of information and ideas shared here .


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shot!


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

looks like some good meat for the pot!


----------

